# Pocket Necessities?



## sylveons (Aug 7, 2014)

do you have certain items that you tend to keep in your pockets most of the time? for me, i usually carry all my tools & cash in my pockets. (if i have enough room, that is.) what about you?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

only $$$$$$$$ bcos tools take up too much space


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 7, 2014)

Usually tools and/or an umbrella in case of flash floods. Honestly, though, I think that tiny bit of paranoia just carried over from my everyday life because I do the same thing IRL.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 7, 2014)

just tools but they're always stashed away in my mail


----------



## Pirate (Aug 7, 2014)

Bells and my shovel. With my last town I kept my shovel, net and fishing rod on me at all times because I was obsessed with making sure I caught all the bugs and fish I needed, but this time around with my new town I can't be bothered with my museum, so I just keep my shovel with me for the sake of finding fake rocks.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Stash away shovel, axe, watering can, slingshot, and throwing beans with my letters and have fishing pole and net in my main inventory. Sometimes I also carry an umbrella, depending on my mood.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 7, 2014)

Tools, like everyone else :x


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah just tools and wetsuit for me


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 7, 2014)

All my tools, swimsuit and megaphone in my mail which takes up 8 slots. The remaining two is usually 1 fruit basket and an empty mail. I usually only carry 99k on me~ so... always free of space. _My town floor, not so much_! I have empty pockets because I'll go to empty spaces and drop whatever I have if I need space. XD


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 7, 2014)

I carry all my tools, my wetsuit, and my megaphone at all times in case I need them!


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 7, 2014)

All the tools and sometimes fun stuff like throwing beans or bubble wand


----------



## Sholee (Aug 7, 2014)

mostly tools


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2014)

tools, enough bells, and megaphone. I love the megaphone.


----------



## Mango (Aug 7, 2014)

my megaphone is my my pockets like 900% of the time i  just love annoying the hell out of my villagers 
and a wetsuit
and 3 bags o monee
and some tools maybe a fishing rod or throwing ebans or usually just a shovel which is weird bc i dont need a shovel lmao


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2014)

I always have my main tools sitting out. My other tools that I don't use as often (axe, wet suit, slingshot) I just keep in my mail.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

Usually only my shovel and net to save space and I use those tools the most. And 100k bells. bells tend to take much space so I only carry alot when needed.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 7, 2014)

Shovel, watering can, money.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 7, 2014)

gold fishing rod, gold can, gold net, silver shovel, and of course beans.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 7, 2014)

I only carry my tools in my pockets. For a little bit I carried a cute streetpass bunny balloon but that got cumbersome to me. I never carry enough bells to have to carry bags in my pockets.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Aug 7, 2014)

Tools, megaphone, wetsuit (sometimes I just wear this) and I keep 99k in my pocket.


----------



## Holla (Aug 7, 2014)

I usually have all my tools plus an Umbrealla and Wetsuit that currently matches my character's current clothes. Whenever I collect fruit or something of the like I tend to temporarily put it all away in a locker or drop it on the ground if I am in my town alone.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Aug 7, 2014)

I keep all of the tools I usually use (Shovel, watering can, net, fishing rod, ect.) on the left side of my pocket menu, and the rest of the space is just for anything i can get my hands on lol


----------



## Meira (Aug 8, 2014)

All my tools. They should make a 'tool pocket' exclusively for our tools in the next series so it doesn't take up space. 16 slots isn't enough x-x


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 8, 2014)

okay i thought this thread was talking about like pants pockets and i was like whyy are people keeping tools in their pockets?? and i was extremely confused but anyhow i keep tools in my pockets!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2014)

I just carry my gold shovel and watering can. Everything else I don't really use that often.


----------



## kassie (Aug 9, 2014)

I keep my tools in my mail if that counts.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 10, 2014)

I always keep my tools in my mail, I try to keep nothing on hand.


----------



## KaraNari (Aug 10, 2014)

I carry my rod, net, shovel, and watering can on me, with sling shot, axe, wet suit, and random fun items in my mail &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## winterfallen (Aug 10, 2014)

i constantly run out of space because i carry around all my tools except the axe plus a wet suit. >_> i hate running back and forth to my house/locker, so.


----------



## Debra (Aug 10, 2014)

Until recently I always carried my watering can, net, rod, shovel and slingshot with me in my pockets. Now I have decided to keep the can, shovel and slingshot where they were and move the net and rod to my mail. Wetsuit, axe and what not are always in my locker. Saves some space to hold other stuff like flowers .w.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 10, 2014)

I always have a shovel, bug catching net, and fishing rod in my inventory. The slingshot, watering can, and axe are alway in my mail slots.


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 4 characters in town, and they all have the same stuff in their pocket in the same order. The only difference is the mayor has gold tools and the others have silver, and also the mayor carries a watering can, but the others don't. 

I store it all in my letters. For the letters, I keep the favorite ones that villagers sent me, so I have some that are really old, from villagers that left a long time ago, and this way, I can still keep them in my mind (it makes me feel less guilty about letting them go lol).

This is the order for the mayor:

net
watering can
wet suit
megaphone
fishing pole
shovel

I also saved an open time capsule that I didn't burry. I saved it because I'm a hoarder and because I wanted it for my collection. It's dumb because it takes up a slot, can't store anything by attaching it to it, and then if I have a lot of mail, I can only get the mail 3 at a time. But I deal with it, cuz I've had it all like this for a long time, and I'm really used to my system. I also like having my 16 open slots in my pocket all the time, so I won't be changing my system ever.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually cary my wetsuit, golden axe, watering can and shovel. Sometimes an umbrella if its raining in my town.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 13, 2014)

A shovel... sometimes a axe but otherwise I hardly go fishing/bug hunting.


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 13, 2014)

Tools, wetsuit, some money to get the day started.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 13, 2014)

Shovel and watering can.

I keep my wetsuit on the beach (with a snorkel mask) for dreamers, so it's handy for me too.

I keep my net and rod in the first drawer of storage so they are easy to find if I want to collect items.

My slingshot is somewhere, I rarely pop balloons. I should to get the silver and gold badges.

My megaphone is usually on a bridge for all characters to use. In case of Saharah, who hides. I pick it up before updating my dream town. Which I need to do this week. But I had last updated during the aurora borealis (sp?) so I'm sad to let that go.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2014)

3 things I always carry are Fishing rod, net, and shovel. I store a wetsuit in my letters.


----------



## rival (Aug 13, 2014)

Tools: watering can, shovel, net, fishing rod. Lately I've also been carrying my axe a lot, because of landscaping. The wetsuit, megaphone and slingshot I only take with me when I specifically need them.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2014)

mainly just my tools I like to have them on hand whenever I need them.


I kinda wish tools had their own separate inventory
though


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 13, 2014)

I carry my watering can, so in my pocket I keep my shovel and axe. (Other tools, megaphone, and a different hat are in my mail slots) My secondary doesn't have a watering can, so he usually caries his axe. In my second town, it was the same as my main town mayor.


----------



## Ninjakiwivi (Aug 15, 2014)

My shovel, net, rod, and watering can stay in my pockets (in that order too!) and my wetsuit, umbrella ect. stay in my letters when needed.


----------



## atouchofanarchy (Aug 17, 2014)

Tools, minus slingshot, axe and wetsuit (I put these in my letters) plus an umbrella as I don't want a tan.


----------



## Marisska (Aug 17, 2014)

I keep all my tools in my letters, and an umbrella and a piece of fruit in my pockets.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 18, 2014)

just my shovel and net, i never carry extra bells around


----------



## rose star (Aug 18, 2014)

My pockets usually look something like this:

Fishing pole
Bug net
Shovel
Watering can

Sometimes I leave the shovel and watering can at home, though. And sometimes I have an umbrella. I also carry less than 99k bells on me at a time, I like to have lots of room in my inventory for whatever it is I'm doing!


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 18, 2014)

I carry my net, fishing rod, a balloon, Peach's parasol, and 50k at all times.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 19, 2014)

I keep at least 5 or 6 envelopes on me at all times, and my net, rod, shovel, slingshot, parasol, and watering can in them, in that order. So they don't take up space in my inventory, but I always have them and can whip them out whenever I need to. The only thing I don't carry on me, is an axe.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 19, 2014)

Tools, stuff i need to sell...?


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

some of my tools and bells


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 19, 2014)

I always carry a shovel, watering can, net, fishing pole, and megaphone. I'll drop them sometimes if I need extra room, but I've found that if I just keep them on me it saves a lot of running around


----------



## Curly (Aug 19, 2014)

I have my bug net, fishing rod, and sling shot in letters for when I need them in a hurry. I usually take care of dailies in the morning so I don't have to carry my shovel and watering can around


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

Definitely the usual tools like shovels, axes, nets, rods etc. but I also like to keep an umbrella in my pockets. Idk, it always seemed very necessary to me


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

All tools go into empty mail envelopes unless I need both my net and fishing rod out for hunting. But other than that...

Flowers. Because placement.


----------



## Angira (Aug 21, 2014)

I always make sure I have 10 letters that way I store all my tools in them!! I also always carry around 99,999 bells! That way I have tons of space for storage / buying items with still all my basic tools and money!!!! It's like a double win! It's really great!


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 22, 2014)

I keep a shovel, fishing pole, net, slingshot, and watering can on me, with the shovel almost always equipped. As for money, I keep under 50k. If I top 50k, I deposit it in my bank. Then I stow away two axes, a megaphone, and my wetsuit in my mail. I have perfect town ordinance so I should probably put the watering can down... but it's a force of habit from older AC games.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 22, 2014)

Silver shovel, gold slingshot (for the balloon badges), gold net (still have to get a few bugs), diving suit (still have to get a few undersea creatures), gold axe (still landscaping), and gold fishing rod (still have to get a few fishies). I do not stuff them in envelopes because I like having all the space free, though it is silly of me since I do not send or receive much mail. My pockets get full fast but I have not been playing much so it is not a big problem.


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 23, 2014)

tools, megaphone, bells


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 23, 2014)

I always carry my tools in my pockets for obvious reasons. The fishing rod, net, shovel, watering can and the slingshot are the main ones in case I come across something while walking around the town. Sometimes I have the megaphone in my pockets too if I'm in a hurry to make a quick delivery.


----------

